# If You Are Single & Living alone Do You Watch What You Spend Day To Day-Month To Month?



## Lon (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't and that was not always the case when I was married, into a career and raising a family. At this point in my life I buy what I want and don't give a hoot about how much I spend. Of course my needs are pretty simple now with no extensive travel or trips, hobbies, home or vehicles. Food, housing, entertainment and gifts are my major expenditures. So if I want to buy a big slab of expensive gourmet cheese, so be it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes, Lon, I have to watch what I buy because I am on a fixed income.  I do however say "the heck with it" at times and get that big block of cheese!  LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2017)

I watch my spending pretty closely and usually end up on track with my proposed annual budget, plus or minus five percent.

I too buy what I want and am very, very, fortunate that I don't want very much, LOL!

 "Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen pounds    nineteen shillings and six pence, result happiness. Annual income twenty    pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery." - Mr. Micawber


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2017)

Nope, never have. I seem to have a built-in control mechanisms that keeps me from going off the deep end, spending -wise.


----------



## Lon (Apr 24, 2017)

My big purchase this morning was a Lazy Boy Recliner with all the bells and whistles. I sorely needed a comfortable chair to sit/recline in & soothe these old rusted bones and joints. For what I paid for this chair I  could have bought a whole living room set 40 years ago. That's OK I tell myself. You deserve it Lon.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree Lon, I splurge sometimes, but since its just me, I think after all these years I deserve it. But I still load coupons on my Kroger card if I use the items and always the free download on Friday.  If I cannot use it, I give it to someone that can.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 24, 2017)

I suspect that at this point in our lives we do what we do out of habit.  No I don't "watch what I spend" because I just do this week/month the same as I did last week/month.


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 26, 2017)

I spend pretty much what I want. But I don't consider myself wasteful or haphazard in the way I spend. Certainly not trading in cars every month and buying a new one. So I spend what I want within reason.


----------



## Moofies (May 1, 2017)

My income isn't the greatest.  My kids are amazed at how I can stretch a dollar.  I lack for nothing.  Soon I shall be buying a new vehicle and will pay cash.  I prefer to not have all the fancies and gadgets in order to pay cash for items. I do not need a lot of things other people think are staples.  As long as I have my craftwork, I'm happy.  Have found a lot of items to craft with at tag sales.  Right now I'm planning a tag sale to make some money to add to the pot.  Live simple and be creative.....it's more fun for me and keeps me off the streets and out of trouble LOL


----------



## dearimee (Jul 17, 2017)

I do have to keep an eye out but when the GDs visit my eyes get blurry.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 18, 2017)

Lon, you have to be careful of those recliners, they are sleep inducing.

The sneaky expenses are the ones that come up only a couple of times a year like insurance.

I expect that there is a fair chance that our car will outlast me.  My wife doesn't drive, so our grandson could wind up with our convertible.


----------



## Wren (Jul 21, 2017)

_you have to be careful of those recliners, they are sleep inducing.

_Especially with a soft cuddly blanket draped across you.......:sleeping:


----------



## DaveA (Aug 19, 2017)

Manatee said:


> Lon, you have to be careful of those recliners, they are sleep inducing.
> 
> The sneaky expenses are the ones that come up only a couple of times a year like insurance.
> 
> I expect that there is a fair chance that our car will outlast me.  My wife doesn't drive, so our grandson could wind up with our convertible.



Leaving your car to your grandson made me chuckle.  We gave our last Honda Accord to our grandson when we bought our latest, another Accord.  As we all live together,  my wife, myself, and our daughter's family, our grandson's Accord is usually parked next to ours. Last week, when my wife and I were heading out, she called back to me, "unlock the (car) door".  I pushed the button on the key fob but she still couldn't access the car until she realized (in a senior moment) that she was at the wrong Accord. Age takes it's toll. LOL


----------



## Topcat (Aug 19, 2017)

I sure do watch mine. If it's something I really want/need I will take some out of my savings, but I try not to do that for everyday things.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 3, 2017)

I've kept track of everything I spent month by month for nearly 30 yrs,no plans to stop doing it any time soon Sue


----------



## DaveA (Sep 9, 2017)

This seems like sort of an odd question?  If one is "flush" with money, then most would assume that watching their expenses on a day to day basis is a waste of time.  If, on the other hand, income or holdings are moderate, then common sense dictates than one needs to be frugal.


It seems as though the question would be more appropriate if prefaced by stating "If someone is relatively wealthy, do you  - - - - - ?  It's a "no brainer"  and depends almost solely on one's personal wealth.


----------



## Pete (Oct 12, 2017)

Well Lon,
when I lived in my off-grid cabin I did not keep track except at the end of the month whatever was left over went into a savings account. But now living in 'Civilization' down in Texas I keep my own ledger of every penny because my SS only goes so far... I can't wait to head back to the wood next spring!


----------

